# Tabelle mit immer gleich großen Zellen



## JesusFreak777 (2. März 2009)

Hallo,

ist es möglich eine Tabelle zu erstellen, mit einer Variablen Breite, in der die Zellen in der Breite immer gleich groß sind?

Anfang Variabel | hier text | hier mehr text | text |

jeh nach textlänge, oder gar Buchstabengröße ist die Zelle dann Unterschiedlich groß.

wenn ich jetzt irgendwo mehr text habe wird die Zelle breiter, dann sollen die anderen zellen auch breiter werden.
nur die erste zelle soll immer gleichgroß sein,...
ist das realisierbar? 

das Brauch ich bei zwei Tabellen,...

die zweite (damin man es leichter versteht) ist eine art Wochenkalender:

| Woche | Mo | Di | Mi | Do | Fr | Sa | So | 

Woche soll Groß Bleiben, Mo und Mi sollen aber immer gleich groß sein,...
da ich eine Variable Breite habe und ausreichend platz, ist die Zuweißung vom "browser" (oder wer auch imma das macht) bei Mo länger als bei Mi,...

Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. März 2009)

Moin,

probiers mal so:
	
	
	



```
<table border="1" style="table-layout:fixed;width:100%">
  <colgroup>
    <col style="width:200px;">
  </colgroup>
  <colgroup>
    <col style="width:auto" span="7">
  </colgroup>
  <tr>
    <td>feste breite 200px</td>
    <td>mo</td>
    <td>di</td>
    <td>mi</td>
    <td>do</td>
    <td>fr</td>
    <td>sa</td>
    <td>so</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>text</td>
    <td>text</td>
    <td>etwas mehr text</td>
    <td>text</td>
    <td>text</td>
    <td>etwas mehr text</td>
    <td>test</td>
    <td>text</td>
  </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## JesusFreak777 (3. März 2009)

Danke 

cool das Funktioniert,...

schlecht ist jetzt nur wenn ich jetzt das Fenster kleiner mache dann werden die zellen (so wie es ja auch richtig ist) auch kleiner,... nur kann ich jetzt das noch so machen das die Zellen Maximal so klein werden wie der Inhalt dies zulässt ohne Texteinbüsen erleiden zu müssen,... logische folge ist ein Scrollbalken in der Breite,...

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Maik (3. März 2009)

Hi,

du hast die Möglichkeit, eine Mindestbreite für die Tabelle festzulegen:


```
<table border="1" style="table-layout:fixed;width:100%;min-width:900px;">
```


Da dies alles aber herzlich wenig mit PHP zu tun hat, schieb ich den Thread ins CSS-Forum.

mfg Maik


----------



## JesusFreak777 (3. März 2009)

hm,... aba irgendwas mach ich da Falsch,...


```
<table border="1" style="table-layout:fixed;width:100%;min-width:100px;">
  <colgroup>
    <col style="width:200px;">
  </colgroup>
  <colgroup>
    <col style="width:auto" span="7">
  </colgroup>
  <tr>
    <td>feste breite 200px</td>
    <td>mo</td>
    <td>di</td>
    <td>mi</td>
    <td>do</td>
    <td>fr</td>
    <td>sa</td>
    <td>so</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>text</td>
    <td>text</td>
    <td>etwas mehr text</td>
    <td>text</td>
    <td>text</td>
    <td>etwas mehr text</td>
    <td>test</td>
    <td>text</td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

getestet im IE7 unter Vista


----------



## Maik (3. März 2009)

Die linke Tabellenspalte soll eine feste Breite mit 200px  besitzen, die komplette Tabelle aber eine Mindestbreite von 100px.

mfg Maik


----------



## JesusFreak777 (3. März 2009)

öh ja,... das heißt für mich 

spalte 1 -> 200px
spalte 2-x -> 100px oder mehr (jeh nach platz)

oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler?


----------



## Maik (3. März 2009)

Vorausgesetzt, das HTML-Dokument wird den Browsern im standardkonformen Modus übergeben, unterstützt der IE7 grundsätzlich die min-width-Eigenschaft, blos nicht beim table-Element, wie ich gerade in einem Probelauf  festgestellt habe.

Lösung:


```
<div style="min-width:900px;">
    <table border="1" style="table-layout:fixed;width:100%;">
    ...
    </table>
</div>
```


Falls du hierbei ebenfalls den IE6 berücksichtigen möchtest, empfehle ich dir zusätzlich CSS min-width emulation for IE5-6, da er diese CSS-Eigenschaft nicht zu interpretieren weiß.

mfg Maik


----------

